# any swans yet?



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has seen swans coming in yet.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Saw just one on opener still about two weeks out


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait until November.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

They havent even left Alaska yet.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I seen a flock of six and a flock of four headed to Howard slough last night. They flew over my house while I was outside.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> I seen a flock of six and a flock of four headed to Howard slough last night. They flew over my house while I was outside.


I snapped a quick picture of them. Came right in!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

lol.. had they just left the burger bar parking lot?


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Saw a flock last night at HC


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bottom left has a collar on it and its a trumpeter for sure


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

a friend seen three flocks last week. it crazy to hear people are already seeing them showing up.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Global warming must be pushing them out of Alaska.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Hopefully were not in for a record breaking snow fall this year well it might fill the GSL back up.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I seen at least three dozen today.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

But I don't know when the season starts in Rhode Island.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Saw two at FB this morning.


----------



## shootnrelease (Nov 22, 2010)

There's about 1000 on the Bear River Club, not moving south yet though


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

1000 :shock: now all the sky bustin dike hunters no .


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Seen plenty of them in hunt able areas. A pair of binos is your best tool when scouting, other than your transportation.


----------



## duckdevil (Sep 16, 2015)

They've definitely moved out from the north. Started ~3 weeks ago.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Cold Water Copper said:


> Saw two at FB this morning.


Ahem....those are called Pell E Cans... aka Pelicans....lots of them at FB ;-)


----------

